# 3x3 BLD cheating :o



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 6, 2008)

OKAY me myself am REALLY starting to get concerned about cheating in BLD events, and i have a case right now i am not sure of yet, but i am REALLY supsicious of and its making me VERY uneasy. I am scared someone may be cheating but i dont want to name any names yet. i REALLY think for now the best optioni in upcoming competitions would be for judges to PERMANENTLY hold their hands over the cube while the person is solving. It has never really caused any problems in the past and it makes for SURE no cheating. so what do u think? PLEASE consider this. Thank you.

Derrick Eide.


----------



## Karthik (Feb 6, 2008)

This issue has already been discussed at length in another thread on this very forum.Infact, Stefan came up with different ideas for blindfolds.See his site.
Regarding your suggestion,holding hands thoughout the execution will be a little painful for the judges.Also in the execution frenzy, the solver's hands/cube may clash with the hands of the judges.This may distract the solver.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmm... Derrick, from where are you getting this. I mean, what has happened recently that makes you consider cheating. I don't think that a judge should be required to hold their hands over the cube for an entire 5x5 BLD solve either. Also, I think that naming names is beneficial, allowing for a true defense of that person's solving. I mean, I don't want another Yish thread, but I think that keeping an accusation like this to yourself isn't the right thing to do. It gets passed around, and putting it out in the open usually solves the problem.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 6, 2008)

Have you talked about it with the suspect?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 6, 2008)

well yea i understand about 5x5 so i dont think it would be required for the whole solve but for part of it yes. and about naming names... i know it should be done.. but if im wrong i really dont want to look like a totally rude person or anything just blurting out that they were cheating or not. and i wouldnt want to talk to them about it either because again confronting them and finding out i was wrong i would seem pretty rude. Also i am just getting this lately from something i realized about someone recently which kind of put me on the skeptic side. so like i said i dont really wanna name or confront anything yet until i know something for sure, but there are things that kinda really put me on edge :S


----------



## tim (Feb 6, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> well yea i understand about 5x5 so i dont think it would be required for the whole solve but for part of it yes. and about naming names... i know it should be done.. but if im wrong i really dont want to look like a totally rude person or anything just blurting out that they were cheating or not. and i wouldnt want to talk to them about it either because again confronting them and finding out i was wrong i would seem pretty rude. Also i am just getting this lately from something i realized about someone recently which kind of put me on the skeptic side. so like i said i dont really wanna name or confront anything yet until i know something for sure, but there are things that kinda really put me on edge :S



Name names, or keep silent! It's so annoying...


----------



## CraigBouchard (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm not gunna say a name, but I know who it is. I'll just say it is someone who competed recently and DNFed...


----------



## tim (Feb 6, 2008)

CraigBouchard said:


> I'm not gunna say a name, but I know who it is. I'll just say it is someone who competed recently and DNFed...



This hint was too obvious .


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 6, 2008)

LOL yeah hehe.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 7, 2008)

Let me just say, that I don't think he is cheating, but the results are definitely suspicious.

Incidentally this person (I think) also told a friend of mine that he had a wrist injury, which doesn't make any sense because he got a few particularly good official speedsolving times recently. Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## pajodaep (Feb 8, 2008)

i'm think someone must manufacture official blindfolds that can be used in competitions. the blindfolds must be similar to the ones we're using, only that this time, it works like goggles.it must be designed in such a way that the area under the eyes and the side of the nose will be covered. this way, it will not be a hassle for the judge to hold a paper the whole time.


----------

